# Please let me know when any are found in Northampton, Co.



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been hunting for morels in the Nazareth, Pa. area for 4 yrs . and have not found a single morel. I am looking for anyone that is willing to show a disabled Vet the tricks in the area..


----------

